# غسل الصوف



## yanismohdeb

وجدت هذه العبارة في رواية لكن أضن أنها كناية
"كلما غسل أهل القرية الصوف"
هل هي كنلية عن ذبح الخرفان


----------



## إسكندراني

نحتاج الى سياق اوسع من الذي اتيتنا به فهذه ليست جملة كاملة


----------

